# New Jeep?



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys I'm going in the morning to look at some Jeeps. If I end up getting one I know it will b 4dr and I'm a poor Guy so it will b a sport model not a Sahara or Rubicon. Well my ? Is Does anyone own one? How r they on room cuz I'm going from crew cab Chevy. MPG? Any thing y'all wanna add go for it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

My gf mom had a new jk 4dr with the rubicon package with the 32 bfg's and the 4.10's and she averaged 16 everywhere and they got some room for a jeep but they feel really stout more so like a suv then a ol school jeep I liked it tho


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah that Rubicon package is nice. I have to let my pocket book do a lot of my talking tho or ill end up with a 35k Jeep lol and that don't leave room for accessories


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah me personally if i got one i would have a jsut the basic of course with the power windows and locks but then i would use the other leftover cash to do the mods and you can do alot to a jeep with 7k to make it the price of a rubicon


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah I was Just looking online and everything is relatively cheap for Jeeps besides hardtops


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a jeep. Ive never been in that model but you won't find a better more capeable vehicle out there, In the name itself. Slap a lift under it and some bigger tires you got a good mud machine, Buy a road jeep for comfort (Grand Cherokee) Youll have one of the most comfortable longest lasting vehicles out there. I know of grand Cherokee's in the area with 400,000+ kms and still running strong. You can't go wrong with a jeep:yup:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have a jeep and they go through a lot and are tough as nails but are under powered in my opinion


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i feel tyhe same that rubicon with the 4.10 was not the fastest from red light to red light which is expected but i still figured with that gearing it would be faster then that....as far as cruising on the interstate it wasnt bad i went on a 6 hour one way drive to the hunting camp and really thought it was going to blow but ended up being one of the best rides i had.....though you do feel it when your cruising at 80 as the windshields and stuff are straight up and down lol but none the less i would own one in a heartbeat


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I found a black 2010 sport unlimited x w 13k miles 2" lift black steelies 33bfg custom seats hard top n other extras for 26900. I'm gona try to talk the dealer down cuz I fell in love lol


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

dont know its the same for yall around here but in louisiana JEEP stands for just empty every pocket. lol i have personaly never owned a jeep but would love to have one as a toy. A buddy of mine had a 2dr jk? i belive and it only had 15,000k miles on it. he had the rear end blow out and the tranny was giving him some issues when he got rid of it. now take in to consideration it had a 4 inch lift with 33's underneath it and it was a standard. But all in all the jeep was never used of road and wasnt abused. thats just my 2 cents on them. i think they look awsome and i like the was they ride but i work at tire kingdom and we see the rear ends compleatly blown out more than usual.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

jeep mean jeep eats every paycheck around here and that is due to them not breaking but by modifying them due to there endless capabilities


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

im not knocking there endless capabilities of upgrading them by any means. like i said i would love to own a older jeep and do a full long arm 4 link suspension.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol bring the negatives on to cuz if I wanted to here how great they r I'd hit up a Jeep forum


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol already stated my negatives. dont not like the rear ends or the standard trannys just from what i have seen when they get 33's and a small lift thrown under them being in the mechanic feild.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I know the 4dr comes with Dana 44 rear n I don't c a 33 bother that since I use to run 39s on my old amc wagoneer with the same axle. Does the 2dr have Dana 44? I wanna say it comes with Dana 30 but I'm not sure


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

i wanna say its a dana 30 as well. couldnt see a 44 giving issues like this, those SOB's are very stout. but look at it this way they dont make things the way they use to. look at the dana 60/70's. finding the old kingpin style is a pain.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah u can find them in the old Dodge with 5.9 Cummings I think but go to a junk yard n they already been nabbed lol


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yup yup. If I'm not mistaken there also in the 70's model fords but just like you said they have probably already been nabbed and if the junk yard does have them they know how much there worth and charge out the arse for them. Junkyards down here want 2 grand for a set of non rebuilt kingpin Dana 60/70 combos


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

sport model has dana 30s, sahara has 44 rear and 30 front and the reubicon has front and rear 44.. my dad just got a 2009 sahara after doing alot of research on all of them and it seems great... about 23mpg highway but its only 2 door with a 6 speed.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Jeeps are great. I've owned several. They are like anything else, the more you modify them, the more you can break. I've never owned a JK but recently looked into buying one. Almost got a fully loaded Sahara, but the wife wanted something else. Like stated above the rear ends depend on the package, 33's will be fine with the 44 . The thing I like about Jeeps is that the after market has endless options.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Bought the wifey one of those 4 door jeeps. She is diggin it. It is a lotta fun, especially with the top and doors off. Added a small lift and some wheels/tires. I think it turned out pretty good. Pics are the day she drove it home and after a few mods...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm actually driving around a burnt orange one right now and love it. It has Dana 44rear. Sticker is 31 bit I got them to 27 out the door so I think I might sign when I get back from joy riding. I've already put 103 miles on it and it only had 10 when I started


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds like your done shopping!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

go for it bro, me personally love that like jungle green not the dark green but not the bright one either it is like that new color only on jk's get that for me and black it out ewww weeee, thing would look pimpin lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well she's mine!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice bro now let the modding begin you gonna black it out or go chrome,,,,please make that thing a trick or treat lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lmao blacked out with safari rack and kc lights every where


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

h3ll yeah i will get a pic of my buddies red jk you will flip when you see this thing.....lights for days 38 grapplers 4.88 and it is his daily driver lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Dang I hate to c his MPG! I got them to upgrade me to 30bfg and I'm getting 17.5


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well all in all i think i got a good deal cuz sticker 31k but i got wheel upgrade floor mats stereo upgrade hard top upgrade which is 2700 in accessories for a total of 33700 but walked out taxes and all 27500 at 0%apr


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new jeep! Sorry I missed this post When u had all ur questions! I don't know a whole lot about the new 4 doors but I know enough... You can run 33's without lift.. Minimal rubbing when off camber.. The d44 in the rear and d30 in front will hold up to 33's no problem... I'm running 36's on my d44 rear and d30 front... Ran them for 2 years with stock gears and axles, then upgraded to 4.88 gears and finally broke a d44 axle shaft last year... Now I'm running chromoly axles in the d44 but still stock axles in the front... The Dana 30 is a lot stronger than it gets credit for... It's the Dana 35 rear axle that is the junk, with it's c-clips and weak axle shafts... 

With a 4" lift you can run 37" tires on the 4 door Jeep... Let me know if u have anymore questions... Shoot me a pm and I'll get text notification


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

heck yeah i need a jeep guru lol. pm on its way


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea wish I would have seen this sooner too, even though I don't know a lot about them. My wife's has a 2" lift with 33's. We bought it last year and haven't done any modding since. I have to stay off of the jeep forums, all I see is dollar signs. I'm planning on building my own bumpers soon along with some tube doors and we are going to buy a soft top soon.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh yea, terrible mpg's but hey its a jeep, I didn't buy it for the gas mileage. (future toy for me)


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I just drove my Jeep on a 135 mile round trip across Houston and back Sunday... Got about 13 mpg with 36" Iroks and 4.88 gears... Averaged about 60-65 mph... But I have the 4.0L inline six with manual trans... The new v6 gets a little better economy... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I like that silver and the stance. I almost went with silver but my boy loved the orange and its not a common color down here so I got it. Well in my 200 mile test drive lol I ran 75 80 and got 17.5 but when I backed down to 65 70 i could c 18.4. I'm surprised u got that good with 36s so I shouldn't feel much of a change with 32s


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good! congrats byrd!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

edit: nvm i was responding to a different post in the thread...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

so byrd anything new yet, i know prolly nothing major but jeeps have accessories from .99 all the way up to the big bills....


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol just ordered mopar slush mats last NT but nothing else yet. The front rear n cargo mat was 180


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh n I'm at 1200 miles now n my dash says I'm getting 21.8 but on my last tank I did the math n I got 23 even so it gets way better than the 15/19 it claims


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

byrd said:


> Oh n I'm at 1200 miles now n my dash says I'm getting 21.8 but on my last tank I did the math n I got 23 even so it gets way better than the 15/19 it claims


That's not bad at all!


Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

we never seen that in my gf moms jeep and we drove it alot.....both of our trucks are lifted and her mom jeep was fun to drive.....im thinking you bought a hybrid does it say prius on the side or jeep lol jk thats good man


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lmao them bastards gave me a hippie Jeep


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow her rubicon didnt have gauges like that at all....no chrome bezel nor did they even look like that


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

what year was hers? mine is a 11' i didnt look at any 07-10' but after browsing the web for parts i think the interiors r a good bit different in areas. im surprised how nice these things have gotten to b over the years


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hers was a 08 rubicon def was different cluster for sure


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I haven't got on here much lately to check what's new with y'all but since I'm browsing ill add a few pics of new parts on my new toy.
New bumper








New steps









Sent from my SAMSUNG infuse using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! when ya gonna slap on a mild lift & some bigger shoes?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Agreed! --^ you can actually throw 33's on there without any lift.. it's sitting WAYY too low!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol im gona do a leveling kit and 33s soon. oh and all the parts i added so far plus the rims are being removed soon and sprayed with line-x. after warrenty is gone im gona do 3'' lift with 35s


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok here is the new bumper and winch. im still waiting on my 6'' fogs to come in tho


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

oh and im already up to 12k miles lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

rotatin' them tires!


----------

